# Jewish classical composer of 1600-1700 century are there any



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know during mmedieval & renaissance Jewish people were tooss out of country in europe, persecuted, but iheard some place like Venice italy and Flander were major arts and trade center for sellers, and according to what read were tolerant like Czech Republic i have a classical composer that i suspect to be jewish by the naame oncEASAR VIVE ! pragues 1609 musi c for emperor rudolf II and this fabuieous cocompilation featured the wiorkl of Chaaarles Luython a missa, the composer name is Michaell Maier, sound to me like a jewish name, dose it, is it importaant nope, i just whant to know jewish composer at the court of kings, tolerant one during renaissance, pre baroqque Mendelsson.

Thank you, can a jewish person answer this please, or a non jewish.

:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pre-Mendelssohn composers of note include

Salamone Rossi (1570-1630)

and just before Felix:

Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864)
Ignaz Moscheles (1794-1870)
Fromental Halevy (1799-1862)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Luys Milan was a jew by birth, a christian by faith, a poet, a composer, a virtuoso performer, and someone who aspired to affect the airs of a nobleman. In short, he was a renaissance man!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Go to Amazon and select 'CDs & Vinyl' , enter 'Jewish Baroque' and you will get a reasonable selection. Salamone Rossi is probably the best known composer from this era. The ensemble Profetti della Quinta have recorded a fine album of his work but it also turns up in other anthologies .


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Few of the composers changed religion to hide their jewishness because of antisemitism. E.g Mendelssohn, Mahler


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Don't know how authentic this is, but it's a desert island disc!


----------

